# Time to show your wood haulers for the 2008-09 season



## struggle

This spring I sold my 2004.5 Dodge 2500 Ram Diesel and replaced it with another stead :vampire:  in our fleet of now two vehicles. 

Behold the turtle for she is a mighty work horse :grrr:  It has just 96,000 on it so it is just getting broke in :ahhh: 

I have to admit though today I did go look at a New 08 Yukon but boy is GM proud of those. $52,000 before rebates.


----------



## glacialhills

Either you store some huge, strange looking corn cobs or your monkey cages need to be cleaned cause they are almost half full of big ole brown monkey turds. Nice storage system! I have seen this around here too. Wish I had a couple of those old corn cribs. I have an old 1991 GMC 2500 3/4 ton long box with 286,000 or so. getting pretty gritty but still gets the job done. Don't have a pic at the moment but I will get one for ya. Just brought up the last load of hornbeam and dead elm for the season. Bet we get snow here very soon and the hills will no longer be 4x4 accessible.(at least with a big load of wood).


----------



## CowboyAndy

we haul our wood with our '99 oldsmobile bravada, and venture into the woods and yank trees out with an 89 S-10 (that I am sure won't last much longer...)


----------



## zzr7ky

My trusty '95 GMC Safari just went down the road with 221K miles on it.  I replaced it with a 2008 Chevy Silvarado Extended Cab, It should be a better hauler.  I also use a small trailer that can me pulled on and off road.

ATB, 
Mike P


----------



## bayshorecs

99 VW NB TDI (225k miles on her) with a 4x8 trailer for me.


----------



## Dill

What I've been using for the last few years. This is some maple that fell on a client's house last spring.
(I'm his insurance agent).


----------



## moshiersr

Still the Jeep for me! 

Hauling some log length stuff here..


----------



## sublime68charger

New to this board but I got some Pics to post up anyway,

78 Ford F150.  bring's home about 15 loads a year give or take, from the family wood land that is 5 miles from my house.






also the ATV's and trailer's that are used for the gathering of wood to a central area for stacking till it's ready to be hauled home by the truck.
This pic is the front yard of the house where I had an huge Elm taken down by Power and Light company because it was into there power lines. This was in the middle of summer and hot hot hot to be cutting on wood so we only worked in the shade and moved the splitter to follow the shade.  took about 2 weeks to clean up.




There's my Wood moving equipment.  

sublime out


----------



## Jags

Hey Struggle, give me my trailer back. :cheese: 

It is exactly the same as mine, even down to the sticker in the front corner.


----------



## MadTripper

I'm still performing some maintenance to the Nissan and the wagon needs a little love as well but here are separate shots of them.
















And if I need backup, the old 801:






Tripper


----------



## struggle

Jags said:
			
		

> Hey Struggle, give me my trailer back. :cheese:
> 
> It is exactly the same as mine, even down to the sticker in the front corner.



I bought it this spring and it has been real handy to have. I now understand why they are so hard to find used. It is much easier to load stuff on them then a truck ever could be.


----------



## Dix

The vehicle affectionately known as "The Beast"


----------



## North of 60

Same as last years, just getting a little older. A 97 Dodge Cummins turbo diesel with a BD exhaust brake and an 06 Polaris x2 500
EFI


----------



## madrone

Sometimes just the trunk of a 2000 Ford Focus.


----------



## struggle

madrone said:
			
		

> Sometimes just the trunk of a 2000 Ford Focus.



That made me laugh as we have a Dodge Neon but have yet to carry wood in it.


----------



## Jake Weaver

A 2003 Ford Expedition with a 6.5' X 14' dual axle trailer. Had a 2002 Ford F350 power Stroke it could haul everything but the family...


----------



## myzamboni

Volvo 960 wagon


----------



## smokinj

myzamboni said:
			
		

> Volvo 960 wagon


Nice I love it!


----------



## Shipper50

My wood hauler, not a Volvo, but works for me.


Shipper


----------



## caber

1994 Ford F-250 extended cab.  Big, solid beast of a truck.  I'd like a good trailer to go with it, tho. 

Around the farm, I load up the smaller JD 755.  I tend to drop, buck, split and stack the wood right where it grew to season it.  The next year when it's lighter and easier to move, I haul it up to the house.


----------



## myzamboni

smokinj said:
			
		

> myzamboni said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Volvo 960 wagon
> 
> 
> 
> Nice I love it!
Click to expand...


I wish I could find timbrens or some sort of beefier rear suspension for it.


----------



## madrone

struggle said:
			
		

> madrone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes just the trunk of a 2000 Ford Focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made me laugh as we have a Dodge Neon but have yet to carry wood in it.
Click to expand...


When they were limbing trees at work last spring I made off with 3 trunkfulls. If you want free heat you have to be ready to go at a moment's notice.


----------



## moshiersr

struggle said:
			
		

> madrone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes just the trunk of a 2000 Ford Focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made me laugh as we have a Dodge Neon but have yet to carry wood in it.
Click to expand...



I have a 2002 neon that is my "beater car" (ok its pretty nice, it just saves gas, it was a cheap salvage rebuild car..) and I have had a full 4sq of shingles in it before... squatted a little bit but I just didn't feel like getting the jeep out and hooking up the trailer..  Not sure how much wood I could fit in it but my bro in law use to take trunk fulls home from my Dad's house..


----------



## billb3

Tacoma TRD - Bilstein's aren't very good for weight.
Most of my wood comes out of the woods behind the house.
With a John Deere 2520.


----------



## Catskill

I get free delivery.


----------



## billb3

Ooh, got some bucket truck I can borrow ?


----------



## crs7200

rhino lined .....of course


----------



## struggle

I had Rhino sprayed in the Dodge Ram I had and it is great stuff. Things do not slide around in the bed with it compared to some of the other products out there. Nice Truck


----------



## Dix

I'd be real grumpy with out the Rhino lining in the back of the Ford.

It was worth it to get it done.


----------



## deck2

1997 Suburban and 5X8 Dump Trailer - Just the right size can fill it in a little over an hour when splitin.


----------



## bayshorecs

Yah, it's a diesel!  I fit 1/3-1/2 cord each time.  The beetle pulls it no problem.

Red oak and hedge...umm....


----------



## Skinn

Had to replace my full size GMC with something a little more family friendly. The pathfinder with my 5x10 trailer will haul a cord pretty easy and fits the bill just right. I do have a hard time remembering its not a truck though and the cargo area shows some wear and tear because of it. Oh well its just a car right?


----------



## Cearbhaill

Well- somebody has to do it...


----------



## precaud

'05 Ranger pickup. The 7 foot bed and HD payload package lets me haul 1/2 cord per trip. The 4 cylinder engine, header, and 5-speed tranny gives me 30 mpg while doing it. Best truck I ever owned.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

I'm still muddling through with my '99 Dodge 3500.  Sigh. . .


----------



## arcticcatmatt

I hauled this load for 4 hours down the expressway and a few back roads. Then I went back and got the same load again and came all the way back. Ignore the date in the picture, camera wasn't set. All that wood is stacked tight in the truck and trailer.


----------



## struggle

It kind of cool for me to see all the trailers since this will be my first year using a trailer instead of a truck. It just seems that one has to have a truck to do this but it is very doable with out a truck if one does not have to go way back in the woods for access.


----------



## JotulOwner

My wood hauler is a UHAUL trailer. I rent one whenever I find wood on Craigslist. Can't beat the price (of the wood either - usually free).


----------



## arcticcatmatt

^ Do you use the enclosed dual axle? How much wood can those hold? They say they are only rated for 2500 lbs or so. Thats only 1/2 a cord.


----------



## JotulOwner

You are correct....... you are not supposed to load a trailer in excess of the approved weight limit. And, as far as you know, I don't.


----------



## CTBurner

OLE BLUE


----------



## JustWood

One of my haulers.


Friggen photobucket!


----------



## jghall

I use my grandfathers tractor to get it out of the mountains, and my trusty Jeep Cherokee in the background with a 5x10 trailer to get it home...


----------



## drewboy

I drove a '97 Tacoma for 9 years - It was the best vehicle I've ever had, I used to load that thing up with so much wood the front tires would almost be off 
 the ground...

  This spring Toyota wrote me a check to buy back the vehicle due to a frame rot warranty issue (talk about standing behind your product)...

  And I just couldn't resist this GT - It hauls about 1/20th of a cord of wood :coolgrin: 

  I know it probably wasn't the best decision but it sure is a nice ride.


----------



## mmopt

05 F150 4x4 STX, although some gripe about the towing capacity (6200lbs, roughly a cord when including the trailer), i really have been happy with the truck and since I rarely tow, it's not a major issue.  Big fan of the rubber floors and enough space to pick up the kids from daycare.  Only had 19k on it when I bought it for a steal this summer.  I work from home, so no worries on gas for me.

Here with trailer rented for 30bucks:


----------



## Arlo

'88 toyota 170,000 miles and still strong. MArlin Rock Crawler clutch


----------



## gzecc

My smallest trailer


----------



## Highbeam

My new hauler. It is a one ton diesel crew cab 4x4. I regularly tow a 7000 lb trailer and daily commute 8 miles to work so mpg isn't really as important as capability.

The prices for these big trucks has gone way way down. This 2000 model was cheap. Barely 5 figures and gets the same mpg as my previous gas half ton truck.

My trailer is an 18' car hauler rated for 10,000 lbs.


----------



## JustWood

One of my haulers.


----------



## Todd

I traded in my F250 deisel for this Chevy Colorado and had a buddy of mine build this 5x8 trailer. I can haul a full cord between the truck and trailer unless it's fresh cut Oak which is a little too heavy.


----------



## CowboyAndy

Finally snapped some pics...

trailer holds just shy of 1/2 a cord, towed my my '99 Olds Bravada






Trusty '89 S-10, which is sadly no longer road worthy so it is a woods truck only.





And just because, a sheep pic...


----------



## crazy_dan

here is mine finally dug out the camera


----------



## crazy_dan

another picture


----------



## ecrane99

I don't have any road through my woods,  so this setup is narrow enough to get through.


----------



## beau5278

Mines in my avatar,that picture is about 1/2 way up the mountain,I usually round it up a little more than that though.


----------



## LLigetfa

Here is big (also in my avatar) and small.


----------



## Bigg_Redd

99 Dodge 3500 4x4 CTD - Same one I had last year, same one I'll have next year.


----------



## savageactor7

There's our wood hauler parked at a limb staging area. Trees are dragged there and limbed, the bigger limbs get hauled away with the logs..smaller limbs are just piled up.


----------



## Jamess67

Catskill said:
			
		

> I get free delivery.


Thats Sweet, every wood cutters dream


----------



## BJ64

I bought this little trailer for $25 and spent another $25 getting a proper hitch and fixing a tire.  It works great for clearing out messes near gates and fence rows.  The 13 year old does not mind pulling it around but every now and then I find tire tracks in odd places.


----------



## Ducati996

The Ford F550 does the hauling, the Kubtoa L39 does the loading among other duties

Its nice to grab the rounds others cant handle -

and I then split them with the Northstar 37 ton


----------



## crazy_dan

what size John Deere is that in the background?
Do you use the backhoe much? do you like it?
I have thought about buying one for my 4600


----------



## Bigg_Redd

Ducati996 said:
			
		

> The Ford F550 does the hauling, the Kubtoa L39 does the loading among other duties
> 
> *Its nice to grab the rounds others cant handle* -
> 
> and I then split them with the Northstar 37 ton



What do these look like?  I've never seen one.


----------



## Ducati996

Splitter action (almost -had to stop to take the shot)


----------



## Ducati996

crazy_dan said:
			
		

> what size John Deere is that in the background?
> Do you use the backhoe much? do you like it?
> I have thought about buying one for my 4600



Its a John Deere 2520 series - its smaller than the Kubota, but was my go to machine until the arrival of the L39 Kubota.
The backhoe on the 2520 is good and powerful for its size (6.5 ft depth) -but the larger hoe on the L39 gets the bulk of the work these days because its faster and easier, and with that less wear and tear for a smaller machine. However when space prevents the larger unit, then its back to the Deere 2520 w/46BH


----------



## BJ64

Ducati996 said:
			
		

> Splitter action (almost -had to stop to take the shot)



how many horse power is that splitter?


----------



## Ducati996

BJ64 said:
			
		

> Ducati996 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Splitter action (almost -had to stop to take the shot)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how many horse power is that splitter?
Click to expand...


Looks to be at least a 9 HP - see below for all details

http://www.northerntool.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/product_6970_200326296_200326296


----------



## Jamess67

Has anyone thought about mounting a splitter on a trailer so you can pull both at one time? I dreamed up a design but I wonder if its been done already.


----------



## TreePapa

MadTripper said:
			
		

> I'm still performing some maintenance to the Nissan and the wagon needs a little love as well but here are separate shots of them.
> ...
> And if I need backup, the old 801:
> Tripper



That's a great old Patrol ... what year?


----------



## firefighterjake

Jamess67 said:
			
		

> Has anyone thought about mounting a splitter on a trailer so you can pull both at one time? I dreamed up a design but I wonder if its been done already.



Well my Dad has something like this . . . only he has the splitter (a home-built one he made years ago that runs off the Kubota's hydraulics) sitting in front of the trailer . . . which is in reality an old horse-drawn manure spreader. It looks funky since the splitter is at a 90 degree angle to the trailer/manure spreader, but it actually works pretty well for my Dad -- and the best part is that since it is a manure spreader when he gets to where he wants to be he can engage the manure spreader's unloading mechanism and easily ratchet the wood to the back end of the trailer. Some day if I think of it I'll have to take a photo -- a very strange looking contraption.


----------



## Jags

Well, might as well throw up a pick of one of my haulers.  For over the road I hook up my big blue dodge and 5x10 trailer. But for weird stuff this thing gets where others stop.


----------



## savageactor7

^Pretty neat...dump box and 4x drive too?


----------



## Jags

savageactor7 said:
			
		

> ^Pretty neat...dump box and 4x drive too?



Its a 4x (true 4x, no hard roads), but it doesn't have a dump.  Its a little jeep with big axles.  Slow, kinda loud, and rough riding thing, but I have had to back up and hook onto trucks and give them a yank, when I have already drove through it.  I think the darn thing could climb a wall.


----------



## JerseyWreckDiver

Past - 89 Chevy 2500 Shortbed - And no, the Walnut is NOT for burning!


Present - GMC Sierra 3/4 Ton, Duramax Diesel/Allison Transmission with an 8' bed to haul even more wood. :coolgrin:


----------



## Danno77

Threw a ball on the mower and use the same trailer I use for the jeep. This is what I use for yard work and the picture shows a load of free wood from a neighbor across the street that he has rotting out back. I think I can get another two to three loads like that.


----------



## Heem

Wow, Jags, nice FC! Been trying to find one of those for years.. Not that I actually *need* any more Jeeps.


----------



## Wet1

The truck:










The dump trailer (7'x14', 14k GVW):





Not shown, 6'x12' landscaping trailer.


----------



## Jags

Heem said:
			
		

> Wow, Jags, nice FC! Been trying to find one of those for years.. Not that I actually *need* any more Jeeps.



Oh, I don't know if I would go as far as calling it nice.  That ol girl has really been worked.  It plows mountains of snow besides doing wood chores.


----------



## TreePapa

Just bought this trailer I found on Craigslist for $200. Registration is current and title is clear. The pics are from the CL add (that's not my property, unfortunately). The trailer is somewhat of a mild project as the tires are cracked, it needs a tailgate, and the bed could stand to be rebuilt as the original wood is rotten and the seller, who owned the trailer for years and used it infrequently, just covered it with particle board. He also recommended adding gear oil to the differental.

But it will carry more than my 1994 Ferd Ranger can pull (meaning I'll need to resist the urge to overload it). It's a little tall for my truck - the bottom of the tounge (where the ball goes) is almost 24" off the ground when the trailer is approx. level. Eventually, I will get a Class III hitch welded on my truck, and then I can get an insert with extra height to level it out.

With the rack and the toolbox in my Ranger, it can only carry a little more than 1/2 of what it use to, so this will be helpful once it's squared away. Plus it will let me carry 4x8 plywood and / or "flats" without loading them on the rack. It will be useful for much more than just firewood.

Now I just have to find some more wood ... and remember how to back up towing a trailer.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## ccwhite

That's a nice find right there. I like it.


----------



## awoodman

My homemade atv wood hauler is 15 yrs. old had to re-plywood it 5 yrs ago. I made it to be able to dump in this position and it can be slid back to center the tires on trailer. Also I can place a 3X4 sheet of 1/2'' ply in it and haul dirt or whatever.
The drop inside the center of the trailer was done for keeping the load lower between the tires for hauling out of the woods on uneven teraine.


----------



## awoodman

And the big wood hauler......... full of free wood............


----------



## woodchopper

Let Me Stand Next To Your Fire said:
			
		

> I drove a '97 Tacoma for 9 years - It was the best vehicle I've ever had, I used to load that thing up with so much wood the front tires would almost be off
> the ground...
> 
> This spring Toyota wrote me a check to buy back the vehicle due to a frame rot warranty issue (talk about standing behind your product)...
> 
> And I just couldn't resist this GT - It hauls about 1/20th of a cord of wood :coolgrin:
> 
> I know it probably wasn't the best decision but it sure is a nice ride.


I think I had 163K miles on my 1998 Tacoma. I buy my wood in tree length up in Maine and whenever we'd be up there I used to haul a load down to MA. I was hauling my DR Field and Brush mower from Maine one time and my Tacoma's bed started hitting the cab whenever we hit a bump. When I went to a Tacoma website to groan about it I found out about the call back for 1.5 times the KBB value. I'm driving a 2009 Camry now but once in a while I miss the old Tacoma. That thing was untouchable in the woods.


----------



## Constrictor

I scored this tandem on Craigslist today for $300.00


----------



## Dix

Put some sides on that puppy, and you'll be killing.

Whatcha pulling it with?


----------



## LLigetfa

Constrictor said:
			
		

> I scored this tandem on Craigslist today for $300.00


Scroungers are probably thinking, "hey, grab that pallet!".


----------



## Clay

1975 AMC/Jeep J20 (Model 46) "Pioneer".

VIN J5A46XP000307

J - Jeep
5 - 1975
A - Automatic Transmission
46 - Truck J-20 131" Wheelbase
X - 8000 lbs. GVWR
P - 360 CID V-8, 4-V Engine
000307 - Serial Number

VIP:
Jeep Corporation, Toledo, Ohio USA
J153481 - Sales Order Number
562 - Paint Option No.
532 - Trim Option No.

Am looking for the original owner(s) and/or person(s) responsible for it's upkeep to put together a complete history. I know it was in the fleet at television station KITV Los Angeles, CA, as an "ENG" (Electronic News Gathering) vehicle. I would also like to get in touch with anyone who worked for Jeep Corporation in the truck division during the heyday of American Motors. Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Constrictor

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Put some sides on that puppy, and you'll be killing.
> 
> Whatcha pulling it with?



2007 hemi 4x4


----------



## Dix

Nice truck !!

Watch your weights with that tandem and the truck. Stopping is mucho importante. Sorry, it's my song & dance here. I preach the stopping   

I prefer an 8' bed. Better with an in bed hitch. You won't pop your back window, usually  :coolsmirk:


----------



## Heem

Constrictor said:
			
		

> I scored this tandem on Craigslist today for $300.00



Nice score! What I'm finding in that price range are small and beat to death.


----------



## Dix

Try "Farm" stuff. A beat up bumper pull horse trailer holds alot of wood, and teamed with a decent vehicle, would work.


----------



## NoPaint

Clay said:
			
		

> 1975 AMC/Jeep J20 (Model 46) "Pioneer".
> 
> VIN J5A46XP000307
> 
> J - Jeep
> 5 - 1975
> A - Automatic Transmission
> 46 - Truck J-20 131" Wheelbase
> X - 8000 lbs. GVWR
> P - 360 CID V-8, 4-V Engine
> 000307 - Serial Number
> 
> VIP:
> Jeep Corporation, Toledo, Ohio USA
> J153481 - Sales Order Number
> 562 - Paint Option No.
> 532 - Trim Option No.
> 
> Am looking for the original owner(s) and/or person(s) responsible for it's upkeep to put together a complete history. I know it was in the fleet at television station KITV Los Angeles, CA, as an "ENG" (Electronic News Gathering) vehicle. I would also like to get in touch with anyone who worked for Jeep Corporation in the truck division during the heyday of American Motors. Any information would be greatly appreciated.




Now thats a truck. Got to love the J trucks. I got a 4.7 OHC V8 Grand Cherokee. Its like towing or hauling with a Bentley with all the heated seats and dual zone climate control but then its got the V8 and 4 wheel disks. A remarkable vehicle.


----------



## Heem

NoPaint said:
			
		

> I got a 4.7 OHC V8 Grand Cherokee. Its like towing or hauling with a Bentley with all the heated seats and dual zone climate control but then its got the V8 and 4 wheel disks. A remarkable vehicle.



I've got a Wrangler. It's like towing with a Squirrel on sterioids. Plenty of power to pull whatever needs to be pulled, but damn don't get it over 15-20mph if it's any heavier than a jet ski.


----------



## NoPaint

I've owned and hauled with a Wrangler. The 2,000 lbs max tow rating is even a bit optimistic if you ask me. I wouldn't tow more than a real light trailer with it. I think old XJ's are swell vehicle to use as a smaller wood runner. They have the older 4.0 and AW4 that don't quit and then good interior space and can tow a little trailer too.


----------



## Heem

NoPaint said:
			
		

> I've owned and hauled with a Wrangler. The 2,000 lbs max tow rating is even a bit optimistic if you ask me. I wouldn't tow more than a real light trailer with it. I think old XJ's are swell vehicle to use as a smaller wood runner. They have the older 4.0 and AW4 that don't quit and then good interior space and can tow a little trailer too.



I pulled my 3000 pound boat and trailer with the wrangler.. just to the gas station. When I got home I was literally shaking. 3000 lbs being the biggest trailer my state allows without brakes. :O

Still havent towed with the new ride, but I'm optimistic.


----------



## Clay

NoPaint said:
			
		

> Now thats a truck. Got to love the J trucks. I got a 4.7 OHC V8 Grand Cherokee. Its like towing or hauling with a Bentley with all the heated seats and dual zone climate control but then its got the V8 and 4 wheel disks. A remarkable vehicle.



I originally bought it to be a hobby truck for a custom restoration, but as fate would dictate, it became my daily driver.  All in all it has been a very positive experience.  Some parts aren't as difficult to find as one might think because all of the full sized Jeeps (J10, J20, Cherokee, and Wagoneer) from that same period of time all shared the same stuff.  Some parts, such as the original faux wood grain decal, has probably vanished forever... or there's thousands of yards of it locked away in some storage warehouse somewhere.

Anyway, it has been a workhorse and a lot of fun, too.


----------



## ccwhite

Heem, Now that is a beautiful ride. I love those new FJ Cruisers. I don't think that 3000 lbs will give you any more trouble.


----------



## Constrictor

This is another hauler i have. There is a full cord stacked in there floor to ceiling. Its a 1993 GMC 3/4 ton van.


----------



## LLigetfa

Constrictor said:
			
		

> This is another hauler i have. There is a full cord stacked in there floor to ceiling. Its a 1993 GMC 3/4 ton van.


According to http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html a cord of fresh cut Red Oak is 5700 pounds which is over 2.5 tons!


----------



## Constrictor

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Constrictor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is another hauler i have. There is a full cord stacked in there floor to ceiling. Its a 1993 GMC 3/4 ton van.
> 
> 
> 
> According to http://www.csgnetwork.com/logweight.html a cord of fresh cut Red Oak is 5700 pounds which is over 2.5 tons!
Click to expand...


This is true! The van is a hauling machine! I also haul 60 sheets of particle board all the time in it. Thats 6,000 pounds!


----------



## smokinj

87 toyota 4runner


----------



## backpack09

Clay said:
			
		

> NoPaint said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now thats a truck. Got to love the J trucks. I got a 4.7 OHC V8 Grand Cherokee. Its like towing or hauling with a Bentley with all the heated seats and dual zone climate control but then its got the V8 and 4 wheel disks. A remarkable vehicle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I originally bought it to be a hobby truck for a custom restoration, but as fate would dictate, it became my daily driver.  All in all it has been a very positive experience.  Some parts aren't as difficult to find as one might think because all of the full sized Jeeps (J10, J20, Cherokee, and Wagoneer) from that same period of time all shared the same stuff.  Some parts, such as the original faux wood grain decal, has probably vanished forever... or there's thousands of yards of it locked away in some storage warehouse somewhere.
> 
> Anyway, it has been a workhorse and a lot of fun, too.
Click to expand...


Just sold my Grand Wag.  Had to be done, it was just scary towing my 5000 lb camper behind...


----------



## fyrwoodguy

this is on the other end of my avatar




1989 366 juice 4-wheel disk brakes


----------



## TreePapa

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> this is on the other end of my avatar
> 
> 1989 366 juice 4-wheel disk brakes



That's a nice rig. I take it you weren't gonna drive on the highway wit the truck loaded over the top like that?

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## njtomatoguy

One of the moderators on an HHR board made up the sig for me, I thought it was cool.

Also, since I have violated the new HHR by hauling pallets, here is the new bullet.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

TreePapa said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the other end of my avatar
> 
> 1989 366 juice 4-wheel disk brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice rig. I take it you weren't gonna drive on the highway wit the truck loaded over the top like that?
> 
> Peace,
> - Sequoia
Click to expand...


every load delivered like this one,or maybe a little more  ;-)


----------



## btj1031

Fyrwoodguy - where are you delivering out of?  That's a nice load of wood.


----------



## TreePapa

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> TreePapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the other end of my avatar
> 
> 1989 366 juice 4-wheel disk brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice rig. I take it you weren't gonna drive on the highway wit the truck loaded over the top like that?
> 
> Peace,
> - Sequoia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> every load delivered like this one,or maybe a little more  ;-)
Click to expand...


I guess things are different in NH. An overlaod like that would get pulled over pretty quick in Calif.


----------



## iceman

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> TreePapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is on the other end of my avatar
> 
> 1989 366 juice 4-wheel disk brakes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a nice rig. I take it you weren't gonna drive on the highway wit the truck loaded over the top like that?
> 
> Peace,
> - Sequoia
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> every load delivered like this one,or maybe a little more  ;-)
Click to expand...


how much can you fit in it?


----------



## fyrwoodguy

2 cords 16" 
 plus all the kindling produced by 12-way splitter head.
nice product.


----------



## bsruther

This is what I use to haul my wood around the yard. It holds about 18 cf. I also use it to get the dead stuff that I cut from up in the woods. The golf cart does a great job of pulling it.




This is what I use to haul my wood to the house. For short light runs, I use my Jeep TJ to pull it. For heavy stuff, I use my wife's V8 Grand Cherokee.




The steel diamond plate makes the trailer way too heavy, so I'm going to replace it with wood sometime soon.
We're not required to have license plates on trailers here.


----------



## backpack09

TreePapa said:
			
		

> I guess things are different in NH. An overlaod like that would get pulled over pretty quick in Calif.



Ha,  I don't know about NH, but Mass abandoned all of its permanent weight stations replacing them with randomly set up mobile weigh stations.  So, 99% of the time there is on one checking weights.  No wonder our roads and bridges look like crap.

No offense meant to OTR truckers, they usually pay attention to this stuff.. but little guys with 2 axle trucks that load them over the roof line with firewood, they do the most damage.

Dan (Civil Engineer)


----------



## Jags

Backpack09 said:
			
		

> .. but little guys with 2 axle trucks that load them over the roof line with firewood, they do the most damage.



Reality check - you are talking about .0001% of the traffic that these firewood guys consist of.  I really doubt that they are THE major source of road damage.


----------



## backpack09

I am not talking about just the firewood trucks, I am talking about any 2 axled delivery truck, the refrigerator delivery guys, the mulch and stone trucks, the seafood delivery guys. They create the greatest point loads on the roads, causeing the most wear and tear.  These are the guys that do the damage.  And in my area, these trucks consist of 5-10% of the traffic.


----------



## Jags

Backpack09 said:
			
		

> I am not talking about just the firewood trucks, I am talking about any 2 axled delivery truck, the refrigerator delivery guys, the mulch and stone trucks, the seafood delivery guys. They create the greatest point loads on the roads, causeing the most wear and tear.  These are the guys that do the damage.  And in my area, these trucks consist of 5-10% of the traffic.



Gotcha - 

I got a little knee jerk reaction from the above post stating "....roof line with *firewood*, they do the most damage".  It just seemed to be a very specific point you were trying to make.  Its all good. :coolsmile:


----------



## fyrwoodguy

:bug:
all the times i have been stopped by the NH DOT  i got ticket for:

       1-   plate light not bright enough.
       2-   1 broken leaf spring.
       3-   no DOT NUMBER & my name and address not on door.
       4-   wrong type of registration plates (agricultural).

 nothing else so far, in 20 years of wood delivery. maybe you are talking the fly by night one ton guys.


----------



## Heem

fyrwoodguy said:
			
		

> :bug:
> 
> 4-   wrong type of registration plates (agricultural).



I would think your agricultural plates would certainly qualify. Are trees not considered agriculture? I bet your could have argued the hell out of that one in court.


----------



## Heem

Woodford, what kind of tires you got on that golf cart? Does it handle snow?


----------



## MuckSavage

Same wood hauler as last year;




'96 Jeep XJ (Cherokee) 4.0L, 4:10's, rear Locker, Superwinch S9000. Tows a 4'x12' trailer.

What a great collection of Jeeps ya guys have here (the FC-150/170 & the J-20 are AWESOME)


----------



## bsruther

Heem said:
			
		

> Woodford, what kind of tires you got on that golf cart? Does it handle snow?


They're called badlands tires, they have an X shaped lug pattern. They're some of the cheaper oversized tires, but I've put them through hell and they're still in good shape.
I've driven it in about two inches of snow and it did pretty well. It's a lot of fun in the snow because it only has rear brakes. It does real well in the mud.


----------



## Highbeam

I propose that the truck full of firewood heaped over the top (2 cords) is much much less of a concern to the condition of the road than the same truck loaded to its legal limit with gravel. Remember Dan, 2 cords of firewood might weigh 5000 lbs but 3 cubic yards of gravel might weigh 12,000 lbs. A semi trailer is usually limited to 20,000 lbs per axle and weighs nearly 80,000 lbs when loaded. 

The firewood truck is not a big concern. 

Joe (a licensed civil engineer)


----------



## antknee2

My Mule is a major help around the property and can haul a nice load of wood from the surrounding forests . I love the hydraulic dump body , factory built .  My wife encouraged me to buy it , she thought it would be awesome , that made it a no brainier decision to buy . PS also came with a nice snow plow .
Anthony


----------



## ccwhite

MuckSavage said:
			
		

> Same wood hauler as last year;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> '96 Jeep XJ (Cherokee) 4.0L, 4:10's, rear Locker, Superwinch S9000. Tows a 4'x12' trailer.
> 
> What a great collection of Jeeps ya guys have here (the FC-150/170 & the J-20 are AWESOME)



Hey Some guy with a white jeep and a trailer stole my wheelbarrow LOL


----------



## Heem

ccwhite said:
			
		

> Hey Some guy with a white jeep and a trailer stole my wheelbarrow LOL



don't worry, I got his plate.


----------



## fyrwoodguy

Heem said:
			
		

> fyrwoodguy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :bug:
> 
> 4-   wrong type of registration plates (agricultural).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would think your agricultural plates would certainly qualify. Are trees not considered agriculture? I bet your could have argued the hell out of that one in court.
Click to expand...


well,as it turns out-one of the stipulations for agri plate use in NH is " cannot haul firewood for re-sale"  :-/ 
   which is ok by me,as it took'em 33 years to catch me !


----------



## LLigetfa

Heem said:
			
		

> ccwhite said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Some guy with a white jeep and a trailer stole my wheelbarrow LOL
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't worry, I got his plate.
Click to expand...

If that's a vanity plate, the thief was a single white male.


----------



## pelletizer

Here is my Wood Hauler taking a break after a hard days work,


----------



## bsruther

*Why is your cat so fat?*


----------



## LLigetfa

Woodford said:
			
		

> *Why is your cat so fat?*


Eating pellets?


----------



## pelletizer

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Woodford said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Why is your cat so fat?*
> 
> 
> 
> Eating pellets?
Click to expand...


Well, he has been slacking on the wood hauls lately!


----------



## Yamaha_gurl

He hauls me and the wood....the bf that is, not the Suzuki


----------



## iceman

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> He hauls me and the wood....the bf that is, not the Suzuki



that can't be you .. on the back of that bike..... it just can't be


----------



## Yamaha_gurl

iceman said:
			
		

> that can't be you .. on the back of that bike..... it just can't be



It is, 100% swear. You can see in the pic that my leathers are blue, and in my avitar they are black...dyed them. It's fun on the back, he wasn't even going very fast either way, that was an old bike...and slow.


----------



## RedRanger

Love the depression/recession, what ya can buy today.?? for under 10K

This will be my wood scrounging vehicle.   hmmm.??

Cost= the whole ball of wax--ac,fog lights,auto tran. bed. liner and on and on.

Cept-she is so prettry, I don`t know that I want to do any scrounging in this thing?

This babe cost less than 10k and has less than 28k for milage. and as a Canadian== I am damn proud to have bought a vehicle that was produced in the Twin cities--USA..

Damn fine Ford  Ranger as far as I am concerned.!!


----------



## Dix

That's a nice looking truck !!


----------



## bsimon

sonnyinbc said:
			
		

> This will be my wood scrounging vehicle.   hmmm.??
> 
> Cept-she is so prettry, I don`t know that I want to do any scrounging in this thing?
> 
> This babe cost less than 10k and has less than 28k for milage. and as a Canadian== I am damn proud to have bought a vehicle that was produced in the Twin cities--USA..
> 
> Damn fine Ford  Ranger as far as I am concerned.!!




Get 'em while they're still around!  I live about a mile from the factory, as the crow flies.  They announced the plant closure a couple years ago, but keep extending production; expensive gasoline extended the production life of the lil' trucks.  

I just sold my 99.  It was starting to have some electrical issues; plus we have a 2nd child on the way.  

My wood hauler is now a subaru wagon & 4x8 trailer.


----------



## zipper1081

2000 Chevy 1500 4x4  "FARM USE"
http://i4.photobucket.com/albums/y106/zipper1081/100_1952.jpg


----------



## cripplecreek

Here are my current wood hauling devices.


----------



## iceman

Yamaha_gurl said:
			
		

> iceman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that can't be you .. on the back of that bike..... it just can't be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is, 100% swear. You can see in the pic that my leathers are blue, and in my avitar they are black...dyed them. It's fun on the back, he wasn't even going very fast either way, that was an old bike...and slow.
Click to expand...



wow...... wow........
the pic is amazing who ever took did a great job!!
and you 2 look like you are racing professionally..... 
AND a woman that loves bikes... and burns wood most guys on here if they said i want a bike would get an earful!!  you would say no thats to slow!   YEAH!! GOD BLESS THE 2 OF YOU!


----------



## Lumber-Jack

These are my wood haulers,,,,,, and the truck.


----------



## leaf4952

struggle said:
			
		

> madrone said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sometimes just the trunk of a 2000 Ford Focus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That made me laugh as we have a Dodge Neon but have yet to carry wood in it.
Click to expand...


Here- Here ! Rock on !  I stack it in the trunk of my "eco-car" a 97 Geo Metro (39mpg). Of course thats not how I get the bulk of my wood, but sometimes ya gotta Grab n' Go - right ?


----------



## leaf4952

iceman said:
			
		

> Yamaha_gurl said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He hauls me and the wood....the bf that is, not the Suzuki
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that can't be you .. on the back of that bike..... it just can't be
Click to expand...


Well of course it can be her ! Why wouldn't it be her ? Why do you guys doubt that attractive women burn wood and do active things and yes . . are here on this website ! ! ! !


----------



## Highbeam

Good to hear from you Leaf, thought you had turned. 

The biker girl photo was questioned because not only must YG be into race bikes, she must also be a girl, she must also be an attractive girl, and she must have an excellent photographer, and she must burn wood, and she must be a wood burning enthusiast. That eliminates the huge majority of the population.

I have raced off road bikes with maybe one attractive girl in the last 10 years. No photos and no wood burning. She rode a two stroke!


----------



## leaf4952

Guess some of us girls are just born lucky.


----------



## Jags

leaf4952 said:
			
		

> Guess some of us girls are just born lucky.



I have never - ever - questioned that!


----------



## ccwhite

Jags said:
			
		

> leaf4952 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Guess some of us girls are just born lucky.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have never - ever - questioned that!
Click to expand...


Amen Brother!


----------



## thenorth

how we get the split wood hauled:







John


----------



## Yamaha_gurl

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The biker girl photo was questioned because not only must YG be into race bikes, she must also be a girl, she must also be an attractive girl, and she must have an excellent photographer, and she must burn wood, and she must be a wood burning enthusiast. That eliminates the huge majority of the population.
> 
> I have raced off road bikes with maybe one attractive girl in the last 10 years. No photos and no wood burning. She rode a two stroke!



I don't have a photographer, just some dude that was taking pics...lol. And yes, I am the girlest tomboy ever! lol


----------



## chunkyal

24 yr old trike, rotted plywood trailer, two feet and a heart beat


----------



## leaf4952

chunkyal said:
			
		

> 24 yr old trike, rotted plywood trailer, two feet and a heart beat


My heart goes out to you. Sometimes I feel like the worlds beatin down on me when I know I gotta do it. I'm old, I'm sick with God knows what, I'm tired, no substantial help. But when I get that bit done that I gotta do...I somehow feel better than if I'd just walked in the house & turned on the electric & worried about the bill. The work keeps my body going...keeps it juiced and running...I believe. To stop & take the easy path would be to lay down & die. I will be 50yrs old next month. I don't look it, feel it, or act like it. I attribute that to my tenacity & determination. Traits you need to be a real woodburner.


----------



## chunkyal

Hey Leaf, thanks for the kind words. But I'm just on thirty, really like my trike, and the trailer only cost me $50 - I'm just a cheap-skate and new to the bush and burning. I NEED every bit of exercise I get - plus, yeah, electric heat is $$. Keep on battling, burning and feeling young!


----------



## sowaxeman

1994.5 F350 PSD Dually here with a custome made (from an old pop up camper) wagon trailer.  On New Years Eve a buddy and I logged up a fallen oak for a lady in the neighbor hood and got it all in the bed - stacked to the top of the shell!!  Time to get splitting once the 12" of snow melts!

Three or four more trees to go and next years stash will be ready.


----------



## TreePapa

Backpack09 said:
			
		

> TreePapa said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess things are different in NH. An overlaod like that would get pulled over pretty quick in Calif.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ha,  I don't know about NH, but Mass abandoned all of its permanent weight stations replacing them with randomly set up mobile weigh stations.  So, 99% of the time there is on one checking weights.  No wonder our roads and bridges look like crap.
> 
> No offense meant to OTR truckers, they usually pay attention to this stuff.. but little guys with 2 axle trucks that load them over the roof line with firewood, they do the most damage.
> 
> Dan (Civil Engineer)
Click to expand...


Actually, I wasn't even thinking about weight limits when I wrote that. Simply the fact that the load is above the sides of the bed and unsecured would get you pulled over here. Whether you're driving an F-150 or a bobtail or a tractor trailer. It's the safety aspect of the load over the top. As for weigh stations, for the most part in Calif. they're only on major interstate highways and a few smaller highways that regularlly carry a lot of truck traffic.

Peace,
- Sequoia


----------



## fredarm

Don't have any pictures, but spring, summer and fall I use a 2001 Sears Craftsman 18 hp lawn tractor with a dump cart.  In winter I use my 1997 V8 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited.  If the ground is frozen and there's not too much snow, I just drive through the yard to the woodpile, load up the back, and drive around to the garage and fill up the rack.  My wife thinks I'm nuts, but it beats carrying the wood and it's a lot quicker!


----------



## JustWood

Here is one of my haulers.


----------



## JustWood

....and here is a pup trailer that I pull.
One of my other trucks is doing a box transfer onto the trailer.


----------



## Wet1

sowaxeman said:
			
		

> 1994.5 F350 PSD Dually here with a custome made (from an old pop up camper) wagon trailer.  On New Years Eve a buddy and I logged up a fallen oak for a lady in the neighbor hood and got it all in the bed - stacked to the top of the shell!!  Time to get splitting once the 12" of snow melts!
> 
> Three or four more trees to go and next years stash will be ready.



I'd be more worried about all that blue snow...


----------



## sowaxeman

Yeah it was dusk but still enough light from all the snow.....probably should have gone without the flash


----------



## wendell

After a trip to get some of my emergency elm when I realized my maple cut last spring still isn't dry. The wood on the ground is what I was splitting for 2010. I am determined to get 2 years ahead!


----------



## waynek

Yep!, the landscape beyond the woodpile and truck looks like southern Wisconsin...snow covered and frozen. Glad it quit snowing for awhile.

Regards,

Jackpine


----------



## SmokinPiney

For gettin to the hard to reach wood





Once i get it back on the road  :shut: 

But for now it's 91 ranger 4x4 5spd. Doesn't haul quite as much as the dodge but it get's the job done.


----------



## wendell

jackpine said:
			
		

> Yep!, the landscape beyond the woodpile and truck looks like southern Wisconsin...snow covered and frozen. Glad it quit snowing for awhile.



Yeah, it is getting kind of weird. Strange not waking up to new snowfall.


----------



## BJ64

I liked seeing all the old vintage rigs still at it.  The Old Nison was a treat and so was the ol' red '78 Ford.  Good job guys!


----------



## drdoct

Here is hopefully the last load of wood I'll ever buy.  Started late and already working on 2 years, but buying this year makes me want to go ahead out 4 years or so.  I had to drive 1hr on the interstate with this load.


----------



## Bubbavh

drdoct said:
			
		

> Here is hopefully the last load of wood I'll ever buy.  Started late and already working on 2 years, but buying this year makes me want to go ahead out 4 years or so.  I had to drive 1hr on the interstate with this load.



What wood?  Oh there it is... the camo made it hard to see!  
Nice looking truck!  Free wood seems so much easier to load don't ya think?
Happy Scrounging.  No such thing as too much wood!!


----------



## sublime68charger

BJ64 said:
			
		

> I liked seeing all the old vintage rigs still at it.  The Old Nison was a treat and so was the ol' red '78 Ford.  Good job guys!



you talking about that one with the Wood Rack's on it also?

them ther is Home sawed boards from the Woodland as well.

here she is all snow covered from being out and about all day during a storm.

gotta love the wood Boiler in the garage cause by morning there's not a drop of snow on the old girl and she's ready to battle WI winter another day.







though she's been in winter slumber the last 2 weeks I got an 05 sport trac to be my DD and kid hauler and the truck went to winter storage but I had to fire the old girl up today as my cousiin need "he's in tech school for auto tech" a vechile to due brake work on so he's gonna give the old girl a going over.

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charger

here the Helper and the truck again 
This is unloading out side at the backup/emergency pile for the winter.







fully loaded
and backed into the garage for unloading.







sublime out.


----------



## waynek

For several years I hauled stove wood out of the woods with a Ford 5000 and two wheel trailer...sometimes it required chains and the ground could not be too greasy. Because the landscape is quite steep I had some close calls going in and out of the woods. It is the landscape that you can farm three sides of the place. ATVs make it less dangerous but it requires more trips to haul the wood.


----------



## sublime68charger

Jackpine,

nice looking ATV and trialer you got there and Nice looking sheds in the background as well

her's my ATV and wood hauling trailer.






Ignore that truck topper contraption in the back ground.  though it does keep the weather off the stuff stored under it.  the ATV/trailer's. mower ETC


----------



## sublime68charger

double post.

so I edit it out and put in another Pic,

da big Wood hauler.  holds 1 full cord of wood.


----------



## waynek

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> Jackpine,
> 
> nice looking ATV and trailer you got there and Nice looking sheds in the background as well
> 
> her's my ATV and wood hauling trailer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ignore that truck topper contraption in the back ground.  though it does keep the weather off the stuff stored under it.  the ATV/trailer's. mower ETC



Thanks for the comments, Sublime. The building with the leanto is the old well house and all my cookstove fuel gets ranked up 
underneath.

Jackpine


----------



## wendell

jackpine said:
			
		

> Because the landscape is quite steep I had some close calls going in and out of the woods.



I'm trying to figure out where in southern WI the landscape is steep. SW yes, S ?


----------



## sublime68charger

this is in the Family woodland,  Eden Township in Iowa County.

My Brother is sitting on the quad.






yep there are some hills around here.

sublime out.


----------



## waynek

This is part of my woodlot in Grant County. Steep side hills and rock outcroppings make it very tricky at times hauling firewood, but the ATV works very well. The landscape is in the un-glaciated area of Wisconsin.


----------



## Jamess67

Heres mine with a bunch of wood I cant identify.  Personally I would love to burn the neighbors garage.. what a sight.


----------



## wendell

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> this is in the Family woodland,  Eden Township in Iowa County.
> 
> yep there are some hills around here.
> 
> sublime out.



I know. I really like it out there. Maybe one of these days I will make it out to the Cobb Sweet Corn Days!


----------



## wendell

jackpine said:
			
		

> This is part of my woodlot in Grant County. Steep side hills and rock outcroppings make it very tricky at times hauling firewood, but the ATV works very well. The landscape is in the un-glaciated area of Wisconsin.



You need to change your profile! Southern Wisconsin is Beloit, Grant County is Southwest (as Southwest as you get!) and it's God's Country. Thanks for your pictures. I grew up across the river from Prairie du Chien and miss the scenery!


----------



## antknee2

My brother has the right idea for deep woods extractions . He retrieves wood in places I considered not possible . Check out this link , the trailer will not tip over even with a full load of heavy logs , must have a very low center of gravity .
Anthony
http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/


----------



## savageactor7

^well that home made 'arch like' trailer is the cats meow.


----------



## waynek

wendell said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of my woodlot in Grant County. Steep side hills and rock outcroppings make it very tricky at times hauling firewood, but the ATV works very well. The landscape is in the un-glaciated area of Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You need to change your profile! Southern Wisconsin is Beloit, Grant County is Southwest (as Southwest as you get!) and it's God's Country. Thanks for your pictures. I grew up across the river from Prairie du Chien and miss the scenery!
Click to expand...


Geesh!  Wendell I did not know there were geography police on this website. My profile location was determined by a wider scope of Wisconsin geography...the southern half. Heh. Heh!

A former Hawkeye from Marquette/McGregor?  That side of the river is very picturesque as well. My wife and I take in the activities and shopping there the week of the Rendevous at Prairie du Chien.

Aside - I would highly recommend the Cobb, WI Corn Boil. 

Thank you and best regards,

Jackpine


----------



## BJ64

sublime68charger said:
			
		

>



Sweet!

All you need is a Ford banner up with the Mopar stuff and you have a complete home for the rig!


----------



## LLigetfa

jackpine said:
			
		

> Geesh!  Wendell I did not know there were geography police on this website.


LOL

Sounds like our Ontario regional misrepresentation.  Those Southern Ontarians think Barry is North, an North Bay is far North.  We in the true North West want to secede from the rest of Ontario and we get insulted if someone associates us with them.


----------



## waynek

Anthony D said:
			
		

> My brother has the right idea for deep woods extractions . He retrieves wood in places I considered not possible . Check out this link , the trailer will not tip over even with a full load of heavy logs , must have a very low center of gravity .
> Anthony
> http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/



WOW! I want one of each.

Is the two-wheel cart with log tongs and come-along a patented product? I could use one of those this spring as I want to snake out some storm damaged walnut trees. I do not want a big skidder in the woods trying to snake them out because of the potential landscape damage.

Jackpine


----------



## wendell

jackpine said:
			
		

> Geesh!  Wendell I did not know there were geography police on this website. My profile location was determined by a wider scope of Wisconsin geography...the southern half. Heh. Heh!
> 
> A former Hawkeye from Marquette/McGregor?  That side of the river is very picturesque as well. My wife and I take in the activities and shopping there the week of the Rendevous at Prairie du Chien.
> 
> Jackpine



No, not the police. Just like knowing where my neighbors live! 

I'm still a Hawkeye. Some things you can't let go of. Actually, about 10 miles west of Marquette.

Enjoy the day! I've got about 2 cords to get split this weekend. Thank goodness the weatherman is going to cooperate!


----------



## waynek

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> this is in the Family woodland,  Eden Township in Iowa County.
> 
> My Brother is sitting on the quad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep there are some hills around here.
> 
> sublime out.



Yes, Iowa County certainly has its share of hills and bluffs...pretty country. You and your family seem to make the most out of ATVs. In other posts I have seen some of your attachments...snowblower, snow blade and etc. I am envious.


----------



## antknee2

jackpine said:
			
		

> Anthony D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has the right idea for deep woods extractions . He retrieves wood in places I considered not possible . Check out this link , the trailer will not tip over even with a full load of heavy logs , must have a very low center of gravity .
> Anthony
> http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I want one of each.
> 
> Is the two-wheel cart with log tongs and come-along a patented product? I could use one of those this spring as I want to snake out some storm damaged walnut trees. I do not want a big skidder in the woods trying to snake them out because of the potential landscape damage.
> 
> Jackpine
Click to expand...


The little arch is a modified Colman trailer we had in storage for 20 years . The come along is from Granger , also very use full if the atv gets jammed in a tight spot , which happens all the time , we have some nasty terrain around here . Feel free to copy the design . 
Anthony


----------



## waynek

Anthony D said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has the right idea for deep woods extractions . He retrieves wood in places I considered not possible . Check out this link , the trailer will not tip over even with a full load of heavy logs , must have a very low center of gravity .
> Anthony
> http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WOW! I want one of each.
> 
> Is the two-wheel cart with log tongs and come-along a patented product? I could use one of those this spring as I want to snake out some storm damaged walnut trees. I do not want a big skidder in the woods trying to snake them out because of the potential landscape damage.
> 
> Jackpine
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The little arch is a modified Colman trailer we had in storage for 20 years . The come along is from Granger , also very use full if the atv gets jammed in a tight spot , which happens all the time , we have some nasty terrain around here . Feel free to copy the design .
> Anthony
Click to expand...


Thanks for the reply, Anthony.  I have the log tongs and an extra come-along...my neighbor has axles, wheels, barstock and he owes me a big favor.  When I get one built, I will post a pic.

Jackpine


----------



## Andre B.

I have been cutting dead elm in a low area and have to haul the wood out thru a dry swamp, it fills up in the spring but is usually dry by midsummer.
The next one to be cut is standing, with its bark hanging off, just behind the tractor.
The trail is narrow and snakes around in the low areas.
I could cut some more off them little trees and make a straighter road, but what fun would that be?


----------



## Andre B.

The trail straightens out going up the hill.
And once on the driveway I can shift into high range.
At the pile by the splitter unloading is easy.


----------



## sublime68charger

BJ64 said:
			
		

> sublime68charger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sweet!
> 
> All you need is a Ford banner up with the Mopar stuff and you have a complete home for the rig!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> have one of them up in the garage It is stuck up on the ceiling as I don't have enough wall space.
> Da wife was 5 mile walk for Cancer,  The Banner reads "Get Tied to the Cure" and at the end is the Blue Ford logo, the rest is in pink but its still a ford Logo.
> 
> She wasn't to happy about when i built a room around the wood boiler I just put the wall up right over the banner so it's now locked in place on the ceiling.
> the Pic shows the early day's of the wood boiler out in the garage.  On the saw horses' is the metal I used to make a holding bracket for the overflow tank.  The Car Ramp and Jack stand was a Temp solution to make sure the tank would withstand the Hot water.
Click to expand...


----------



## sublime68charger

jackpine said:
			
		

> This is part of my woodlot in Grant County. Steep side hills and rock outcroppings make it very tricky at times hauling firewood, but the ATV works very well. The landscape is in the un-glaciated area of Wisconsin.



Jackpine,

Now that there is a pretty hill,

How many acres you have in your Woodlot?
Ours is 100, though My dad will say with all the hillsides its more like 120 or so.  I break it down to people like this you can get a truck around to about 30% a Tractor to 50% ATV to 80% the last 20% you gotta be part Billy Goat and part Rock Hound to want to try and explore.

sublime out.

her is a pic of the Buzz saw pile we had a few years ago,  that pile ended up over 20 pallet's long.

Has the ATV and trailer that was used to haul in about 80% of the wood that was stacked in that pile.


----------



## sublime68charger

jackpine said:
			
		

> sublime68charger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is in the Family woodland,  Eden Township in Iowa County.
> 
> My Brother is sitting on the quad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yep there are some hills around here.
> 
> sublime out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Iowa County certainly has its share of hills and bluffs...pretty country. You and your family seem to make the most out of ATVs. In other posts I have seen some of your attachments...snowblower, snow blade and etc. I am envious.
Click to expand...


thanks, Jackpine,  Well all the ATV stuff saves me from having to Use a Shovel for snow removal and its gets me some seat time on the ATV in winter.  Like I Told a friend who has a Honda ATV and was talking about buying a walk behind blower.  Get your self a blade for your ATV you can then look at snow removal not as a simple boring mundane chore that has to be done, to something that is more like just riding your ATV all around your yard and drive way.  Snow removal now become almost fun.  Well it is fun the first hour or so and then it can get tedious but its still way way better than a walk behind blower.  so now he's got a blade for his also and does 4 drives per storm.  On the bigger storms we work together so if you get stuck the other guy can pull you out.  

sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charger

bring in wood from the outside pile,






fully loaded.






Stored in the garage. 






after the work is done,  Teaching bubble wrap a lesson,







sublime out.


----------



## waynek

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> jackpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is part of my woodlot in Grant County. Steep side hills and rock outcroppings make it very tricky at times hauling firewood, but the ATV works very well. The landscape is in the un-glaciated area of Wisconsin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jackpine,
> 
> Now that there is a pretty hill,
> 
> How many acres you have in your Woodlot?
> Ours is 100, though My dad will say with all the hillsides its more like 120 or so.  I break it down to people like this you can get a truck around to about 30% a Tractor to 50% ATV to 80% the last 20% you gotta be part Billy Goat and part Rock Hound to want to try and explore.
> 
> sublime out.
> 
> 
> her is a pic of the Buzz saw pile we had a few years ago,  that pile ended up over 20 pallet's long.
> 
> Has the ATV and trailer that was used to haul in about 80% of the wood that was stacked in that pile.
Click to expand...


Sublime, the woodlot is 45 acres, 18 tillable and 17 acres pasture. Your percentage equipment access mirrors the access of the woodlot, but most of the work is done with ATV and trailer. Saves wear and tear on the truck and tractor and is much safer on the hillsides.

Jackpine


----------



## Wet1

SL, nice little helper you have there!  :coolsmile:


----------



## sublime68charger

Wet1 said:
			
		

> SL, nice little helper you have there!  :coolsmile:


Thanks,   Yea with his help my production rate is about 1/2 of normal we spend alot of time fixing things that are broke or getting something else off the shelf to play with.

JackPine,  I hear ya with the ATV and Trailer.  is much better for hauling wood around.
plus I get to drive the ATV.  Not to worried about dents in the trailer.  I have a Nice ding in the Chrome trim on the Tailgate of my 78 Ford I still gringe at each time I c it.
ATV fits between trees better also dosn't slide as much on hillsides.

sublime out.


----------



## SteveJ

Anthony D said:
			
		

> My brother has the right idea for deep woods extractions . He retrieves wood in places I considered not possible . Check out this link , the trailer will not tip over even with a full load of heavy logs , must have a very low center of gravity .
> Anthony
> http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/




Anthony,

How does the arch and the mountain goat trailer do on off-camber trails? - say up to 30 degree side angle? Will the arch keep the log tail close to the trail? Will the mountain goat tip?

Thanks,
Steve

PS - How is the trials riding going?


----------



## sublime68charger

Andre B. said:
			
		

> I have been cutting dead elm in a low area and have to haul the wood out thru a dry swamp, it fills up in the spring but is usually dry by midsummer.
> The next one to be cut is standing, with its bark hanging off, just behind the tractor.
> The trail is narrow and snakes around in the low areas.
> I could cut some more off them little trees and make a straighter road, but what fun would that be?



Nice looking Trail system you have there,  Love the Tractor also.


sublime out.


----------



## sublime68charger

jackpine you still there?

Heard that Grant county is having some flooding in area's

your right also Cobb Corn Boil is a great time.

or was that Wendell who commented on that?

any how.


----------



## antknee2

SteveJ said:
			
		

> Anthony D said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My brother has the right idea for deep woods extractions . He retrieves wood in places I considered not possible . Check out this link , the trailer will not tip over even with a full load of heavy logs , must have a very low center of gravity .
> Anthony
> http://www.mountaingoattrailers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anthony,
> 
> How does the arch and the mountain goat trailer do on off-camber trails? - say up to 30 degree side angle? Will the arch keep the log tail close to the trail? Will the mountain goat tip?
> 
> Thanks,
> Steve
> 
> PS - How is the trials riding going?
Click to expand...


I vote the Mountain Goat trailer can handle the off camber terrain with ease . We try to only use the arch for the easy terrain , only problem all the wood is now in hard to reach locations , major bummer . So far we have not tipped the Goat . Thanks
Anthony


----------



## bsruther

Driving off camber in the woods can get you in trouble no matter what you're driving or hauling. Good way to end up against a tree or worse.


----------



## antknee2

Woodford said:
			
		

> Driving off camber in the woods can get you in trouble no matter what you're driving or hauling. Good way to end up against a tree or worse.



I agree . We had to create switch back type trails , for descending down the mountain with loads off wood , Very dangerous . We try not to test our fate with full loads off camber . 
Anthony


----------



## Birch Boy

Hello There, new to this great site but not new to burning wood. Two outdoor stoves to feed and two fire places for the fun of it!
The farm goes through close to thirty cords of birch during an average winter here in the Great White North. Without my two helpers, Zeke
and Big Blue there would be little time left for hunting and fishing. Thank God for diesel power!!


----------



## Jags

Welcome Inferno.  Looks like ya have one heck of an operation going there. Beautiful place. Just for curiosity, where abouts by siberia.


----------



## Birch Boy

Thanks for the hospitality Jags. According to the GPS we are a lot closer to you then Siberia, although here in West Central Manitoba we
share the same intercontinental climate with Siberia! Roger that on the operation thanks again but like Ma and Pa told us.....................
Watch what you wish for cause it might come true!
Lunch break is over, time to go feed the stoves and the critters................. I love it!! 
Small world, in the summer I work off the farm for a family from Illinois, they own a beautiful fishing lodge up here.


----------



## Jags

Inferno said:
			
		

> ..... they own a beautiful fishing lodge up here.



Hmm...I should get to know those people.


----------



## Jamess67

Me too
Welcome Inferno


----------



## Highbeam

Jags said:
			
		

> Just for curiosity, where abouts by siberia.


Good question. Judging by the gutters on that roof I wouldn't say too far north.

I love the grapple on that loader and used my tractor just today to shuttle half a cord to the preburn heap. Yes, diesel is good.


----------



## wendell

Inferno said:
			
		

> Thanks for the hospitality Jags. According to the GPS we are a lot closer to you then Siberia, although here in West Central Manitoba we
> share the same intercontinental climate with Siberia! ...Small world, in the summer I work off the farm for a family from Illinois, they own a beautiful fishing lodge up here.



I got to fishing up in Flin Flon once (although the lake was in Saskatchewan). Couldn't throw you line in without catching a walleye. Hard trying to get to sleep though when it was still full daylight at 11 pm.

Welcome!


----------



## Wet1

Welcome Inferno!

Nice looking setup you have there!  :coolsmile:


----------



## Dill

Welcome Inferno
What model Zetor is that? Couldn't make it out.
I just picked up a 7745 a couple of weeks ago and man what a great tractor cheap. The hydraulics are a bit slow, wondering if you run a front pump for the loader?


----------



## Birch Boy

Dill said:
			
		

> Welcome Inferno
> What model Zetor is that? Couldn't make it out.
> I just picked up a 7745 a couple of weeks ago and man what a great tractor cheap. The hydraulics are a bit slow, wondering if you run a front pump for the loader?



Thanks all for the warm welcome, nice to know there are so many others out there enjoying wood heating and the great outdoors.
Zeke is a 3340, bought new back in 96. great value for the dollar. Very robust for it's size, 43 hp. PTO. Can do the same loader work as
larger tractors. The loader came with it and is plumbed into the factory spindle right off the transmission. Another great feature 
of Zeke is the loader has quick attach up front for bucket and bale spear. As well the whole loader can easily be removed in less then three
minutes. I do a lot of mowing and manure spreading with Zeke and it handles much better with loader removed for these tasks. 
Couple of problems are the slow hydraulics Dill spoke of and lack of dealers up here, gotta get parts all the way from Pennsylvania. What
a pain that is!
Good luck with your new 7745 Dill, one good thing about slow hydraulics is you have less chance of breaking stuff. The TM 135 New Holland I have 
is the other end of the spectrum. Hydraulics are very fast and a guy can get carried away and start bending stuff, believe me I know!       :bug:


----------



## SigElec

I got this truck about a week ago, '93 F250 XLT, 4x4, 460, auto. The '03 150 4x2 wasn't cutting it as a wood hauler, and I wanted to get into an older truck anyway and these are my favorite body style Fords.
http://i699.photobucket.com/albums/vv357/reh59/f250.jpg


----------



## wendell

Nice looking truck! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## captjack

Back in the day when real estate was booming I hauled my wood in a truck like this !!    I had everything J.C. Whitney had to offer on it.  








Now that the Market has crashed I have had to make some cut backs.  I had to sell my truck for something a little better on fuel 









this would be really funny if the links worked - Photobucket is not working  - oh well


----------



## struggle

Here are a couple of pictures of my trailer which is in the very first photo on this thread. I scaled the van and trailer together @7700 lbs and then dropped the trailer at home and the van scaled @4680 lbs so it is pulling #3020 lbs.  This is with it loaded as pictured. 5X10' trailer. 15" wheels with a 3,500 lb axle.


----------



## Jags

Struggle - is that trailer from J and J racing (or something like that).  The sticker on the front left corner looks like the same as mine.


----------



## struggle

Jags said:
			
		

> Struggle - is that trailer from J and J racing (or something like that).  The sticker on the front left corner looks like the same as mine.



H&H;trailers 
http://www.hhtrailer.com/ 

It seems to be well built. It pulls perfectly balanced behind the min-van. I was concerned with it fully loaded I might bottom out the van but the van only sits down a little bit in the back.


----------



## Jags

struggle said:
			
		

> Jags said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Struggle - is that trailer from J and J racing (or something like that).  The sticker on the front left corner looks like the same as mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> H&H;trailers
> http://www.hhtrailer.com/
> 
> It seems to be well built. It pulls perfectly balanced behind the min-van. I was concerned with it fully loaded I might bottom out the van but the van only sits down a little bit in the back.
Click to expand...


Yep, h and h.  Thats where I got mine too.  A very sturdy and well built trailer.  I have the 5 x 10, so its identical to yours.

Edit: did you get yours in Rock Falls at equist racing.


----------



## struggle

I am on the west side of Iowa and bought it in Sioux City at Hitch and Buggy trailer sales. I think it was around $1-1100 for it. I know I looked at trailers at Home Depot, Lowe's and Menard's and for the money the H & H was the best bang dollar for dollar. 

I probably need to put a spare tire on it for peace of mind.


----------



## Jags

struggle said:
			
		

> I am on the west side of Iowa and bought it in Sioux City at Hitch and Buggy trailer sales. I think it was around $1-1100 for it. I know I looked at trailers at Home Depot, Lowe's and Menard's and for the money the H & H was the best bang dollar for dollar.
> 
> I probably need to put a spare tire on it for peace of mind.



A spare that mounts between the 'Y' up front and to the front flat of the trailer box works well for me.  I really liked it because of the solid sides and front.  Wood doesn't wiggle out the sides of it.  And yes, very sturdy little trailer.


----------



## sublime68charger

yea, since were now talking about H&H;trailers,

that is what my big wood hauler is an H&H;just made the side's for it last summer.

10,000lbs 20' length with full tilt deck and a Manual Winch that mounts up to the Head ache rack.


been a Nice trailer for me.  though it also cost $3,800.00 pennies to have it.


----------



## struggle

My local H & H dealer had some trailers with electric dump boxes on them that looked pretty sweet but I thought the total weight of the trailer plus wood might be pushing my luck with towing with the van.


----------



## Bubbavh

Fresh Load of pine this morning!  Nothing like a cup of coffee  and a warm fire...


----------



## LLigetfa

The hauler isn't mine per se but the 12 cord of wood on it is.


----------



## rdust

Here is a picture of the truck and trailer without sides.  Trailer is 18' has brakes on both axles and it's GVWR is 8500lbs.  It's primarily used as my car trailer.  Please excuse the dirty truck, I drive 5 miles of dirt roads daily and this time of year it's hard to keep it clean!  :-D


----------



## crazy_dan

lol looks like mine everyday as I have 6 miles of gravel each way (that is 12 miles for a round trip) out of the house to the blacktop. so I gave up keeping mine clean


----------



## SuburbanFarmer

A quick 'detour' from snow plowing operations to drop a 'nicely aged' oak tree that I spotted. Isn't it special to harvest and burn it the same day? ;-)


----------



## Flatbedford

New here from NY. I figured I'd put my favorite toy in my first post.








1970 F350 DRW 9' factory platform/stake. 360, T18, 4.10 Dana 70. It will fit about 2 cords.


----------



## sublime68charger

now that thar is a purty truck.

warms my heart to look at an old ford,  a hauling home da wood.

hers an old Pic of my hauler from the first year I had the wood Boiler set up.
there's other of mine farther up this thread.
sorry about the shakey camera work but I think it makes for a neat pic 
78 F150 Ranger Explorer.









sublime out.


----------



## Flatbedford

sublime68charger said:
			
		

> now that thar is a purty truck.
> 
> warms my heart to look at an old ford,  a hauling home da wood.
> 
> hers an old Pic of my hauler from the first year I had the wood Boiler set up.
> there's other of mine farther up this thread.
> sorry about the shakey camera work but I think it makes for a neat pic
> 78 F150 Ranger Explorer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sublime out.



I read all 13 pages. I saw your Ford. Nice truck.


----------



## Stevebass4




----------



## Ohiopyro

new here, nice to meet everyone


----------



## Dix

> Every woman should have a truck and a chainsaw




 :lol: 

I love it


----------



## Ohiopyro

Doing The Dixie Eyed Hustle said:
			
		

> Every woman should have a truck and a chainsaw
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:
> 
> I love it
Click to expand...


Thank you!  Some of the girls I work with think I'm a little "off", But I don't care.


----------



## Dix

Heck, with my girlfriends, if you call for help, you get a driveway FULL of pickup trucks, all driven in by said girlfriends . And trailers, too, if need be


----------



## Apprentice_GM

Well I can't compete with the vintage trucks or 4x4's - very nice!

I do have Fergie though, a 1950's Fergusson TEa20 tractor (before Massey bought Fergusson, so pre the "Massey Fergusson" company) which still goes strong. No wheel brake pads left (well, it's more a problem of leaking fluid on the brake pads I haven't got time to fix) so have to gear down and choose down slope tracks wisely, but in low gear can pull a fully loaded 7' x 4' x 4' single axle car trailer over and through anything - hills, mud (but no snow around here to test her on that).

If I'm hauling distance - ie via roads as Fergie is not road-registered so just does the local neighbourhood roads - I use a family station wagon (Ford Falcon BA - Aussie only model I think, don't think the falcon's are sold in the US) 4.0litre straight 6 running on LPG. Brake early, cruise easy, no worries.

Oh, I also use a wheelbarrow as per a previous poster!


----------



## captainjim04

LLigetfa said:
			
		

> Constrictor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I scored this tandem on Craigslist today for $300.00
> 
> 
> 
> Scroungers are probably thinking, "hey, grab that pallet!".
Click to expand...


haha I looked at the pallet and thought that I could have a 1/2 cord of oak or something stacked on it.


----------



## SuburbanFarmer

Apprentice_GM said:
			
		

> Well I can't compete with the vintage trucks or 4x4's - very nice!
> 
> I do have Fergie though, a 1950's Fergusson TEa20 tractor (before Massey bought Fergusson, so pre the "Massey Fergusson" company) which still goes strong. No wheel brake pads left (well, it's more a problem of leaking fluid on the brake pads I haven't got time to fix) so have to gear down and choose down slope tracks wisely, but in low gear can pull a fully loaded 7' x 4' x 4' single axle car trailer over and through anything - hills, mud (but no snow around here to test her on that).



Good Day Mate! Your ‘Grey Fergie’ is the same vintage as my 1950 TO-30. A local to me guy has a couple fully restored TE-20s, which I understand the E to mean ‘England’ manufacture. (The ‘O’ in my TO means ‘Overseas’ i.e. made in the US.) So I assume your TEa means made in England for the Australian market? By the way, an oldtimer mechanic told me a quick fix for leaky fluid was to put some lithium grease in the leaky gearbox as it floats on top of the oil. (This was for the steering gearbox, which sits in front of the shift lever. Mine leaked oil out of the sides, where the ‘steering arms’ exit. Adding more oil just leaked out, but the ‘grease on top’ has been a good fix for a few years now.) I’m guessing this could work for your leak, which if it is getting the brakes wet sounds like transmission oil? (Disclaimer – I’m not a mechanic, I only pretend to be one on the internet!) ;-)Cheers!


----------



## LLigetfa

SuburbanFarmer said:
			
		

> By the way, an oldtimer mechanic told me a quick fix for leaky fluid was to put some lithium grease in the leaky gearbox as it floats on top of the oil. (This was for the steering gearbox, which sits in front of the shift lever. Mine leaked oil out of the sides, where the ‘steering arms’ exit. Adding more oil just leaked out, but the ‘grease on top’ has been a good fix for a few years now.) I’m guessing this could work for your leak, which if it is getting the brakes wet sounds like transmission oil? (Disclaimer – I’m not a mechanic, I only pretend to be one on the internet!) ;-)Cheers!


I had an old John Deere LA that I packed the steering box with grease because the oil seal leaked.  Not sure I'd want to try that on a tranny though as there are a lot more moving parts.  I'd be more tempted to add an oil slinger to the shaft if there is room for it.  A slinger is just a washer that directs the oil away from the shaft through centrifugal force.  I'm not familiar with that tractor and don't know if a slinger would work.


----------



## Apprentice_GM

Wow, thanks for the tips! I thought my only option was to hoist the tractor up on blocks, remove the wheels (no easy feat as it's all manual labour here - did it once before to replace wheel bolts / studs that had sheared and that was a major mission), open 'er up and replace the seals, replace the brake pads whilst at it, and probably replace all fluids afterwards too. A local tractor mechanic shop quoted me $700 per wheel seal replacement, not sure how much of that other stuff they do as well, it wasn't worth $1400 to me, and it'll be a while before I find enough time to do it myself. But those quick fixes sound worthwhile looking into!

I'd heard that the "a" designation meant the engine was petrol, not diesel - but you could be right, as only in the last few years have Aussies embraced diesel for cars, tractors etc. Before that, like 1920 through to the 90's, we had a love affair with V8's for power running on petrol, as (apparently) our diesel was such a poor quality that diesel engines were crap for small machines. So the "a" could be both - petrol for the aussie market! Apparently we're unique like that, certainly Europe and the US had decently refined diesel, and we do now. Not that Fergie is a V8, she's a little 4 cylinder straight, apparently the same engine placed in Triumph sports cars in the 50's as well. Not that I've seen a Triumph sports car either . . . but I bet there are far more TEa20's running around still working or useable than Triumph sports cars!

I'm actually in awe of the old girl, courtesy of a city boy surfer's lack of tractor knowledge. A couple of years ago she pulled a 10 ton truck (22,00 lbs) which had become bogged, out of a muddy ditch and didn't break a sweat. She pulls small and medium trees (14" diameter and 60' tall) down - OK, she sweated hard on that one  Low gear, big rope, no worries!


----------



## Highbeam

Here's the weekend's haul of truck, wood, and tractor. I run 50 miles to a remote woodlot and fall the trees, skid them, buck them to 3 foot lengths (2-18" rounds), and then haul them back. Trouble is that I can't haul much more than 2/3 cord in the truck when I have the tractor so I will make a seperate trip with just the trailer for the big loads of wood. Anytime I run out there whether to log, mow the site, or even camp, I plan to haul back at least the truckload. 

Truck is 2000 F350 diesel with a 9900 lb GVWR and a 7500 lb empty weight. 700 or so lbs gets burned up with trailer tongue weight and the remainder is cargo capacity for wood. The springs only had about 1.5" to go before bottoming. These one tons sit high in the back under empty conditions. This trip used 9 gallons including tractor diesel so 25$ of fuel for the day. Note the sweet vertical stacking method. No wood will fall out of the truck.

Skidding tractor is a Kioti CK30 that I've put 765 hours on over the past few years. The tow bar arrangement is fantastic at lifting the log up off the ground for much easier dragging. 

Wood load shown is 2 trees worth of red alder. Both were blown down and were not easy to get to for removal. 4 more trees were stacked in the deck for my next trip out.


----------



## jdscj8

heres my wood haulers 988 cat for the big stuff and a dodge p/u for the small stuff http://picasaweb.google.com/jdscj8/Haulers?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvDnZPHmMGm8QE&feat=directlink


----------



## Jamess67

jdscj8 said:
			
		

> heres my wood haulers 988 cat for the big stuff and a dodge p/u for the small stuff http://picasaweb.google.com/jdscj8/Haulers?authkey=Gv1sRgCLvDnZPHmMGm8QE&feat=directlink



Thats cheating and just not fair!


----------



## jdscj8

i know, but ya know i sure like wood duty. my wife laughs at me when i go out to ... ah ... work.


----------



## moosetrek

Hey Highbeam, what about a weight-distributing hitch for the trailer, and running some of the wood on there with the tractor?  Those look like 8-lug (aka 7K = 14K total) axles, I can't imagine after you deduct the tractor and tare weight on the trailer, that you wouldn't have some room for more weight?  F-350 with a Class V hitch and weight distribution should let you tow the full 14K...?


----------



## Highbeam

Hi Moose, I have and use weight distribution with this trailer. The hitch system and the trailer are rated for 10k, and as shown the trailer weighs about 6500. The truck is rated to a GCWR of 20,000 and weighs 7500 leaving me 6000#s for wood hauling. If that is 2000 lbs in the bed than I could in theory stash another 3500 lbs on the trailer  before hitting the first limit which would be the trailer's GVWR. Trouble would be safely lashing 3500 lbs of wood to the trailer without upsetting the proper balance (tongue weight) of the setup. 

I made up some 2' tall OSB sides for the trailer but they utilize the stake pockets which are my chain points and on top of that, the tractor fills up most of the trailer. The dovetail sits outside of the boxed in part of trailer when sides are installed.

No, I think it will be either the tractor or firewood in the trailer as that tractor cost me a few bucks and I don't want to stack logs against it. I also am a little overly sensitive about logs falling off of the trailer while going down the highway.  

The wheels have 6 lugs and are dexter 5200# axles with brakes. LR E tires.


----------



## moosetrek

Ah - I see!  Makes sense, you're one of the few who I've seen use WDH with a cargo trailer, usually it's only RVs.  I know what you mean about the wood falling off, it always seems to take a few miles of rough roads for the logs to settle right and then tighten the binders.  Always reassuring to know that folks take the ratings seriously and are careful to tow within specs;  white-knuckle towing just isn't that much fun once you've tried it.  Good luck!


----------



## Jamess67

Im kinda bummed. there is a 20f t car hauler (bed over the wheels) for sale here for $450. It needs  some floor boards replaced but overall looks to be in great condition. Id buy it but I have nowhere to store the monster. Just thought Id vent.


----------



## moosetrek

Hey there's always the lawn, right?  There are so many things that I use my trailer for, for the few months when after we moved and mine was still back in CA I hadn't realized how much I used it.  That's a heck of a deal to pass up, maybe you can trade hauling stuff for storage at a buddy's house?


----------



## Jamess67

moosetrek said:
			
		

> Hey there's always the lawn, right?  There are so many things that I use my trailer for, for the few months when after we moved and mine was still back in CA I hadn't realized how much I used it.  That's a heck of a deal to pass up, maybe you can trade hauling stuff for storage at a buddy's house?



Someone else was luckier than me.. its gone.


----------



## Shari

4x6 trailer.  Loaded up to metal sides it holds about a face cord.  In the pic it is higher than the metal sides.

Shari


----------



## savageactor7

The brush pile behind the wagon was burned today...btw that out garden area.


----------

